# Hamster carriers



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

Just wondered what hamster carriers are the best. Jester escaped from the Trixie Pico so would not buy one of them again as Trixie could not care less when I telephoned to tell them he had escaped from it.

I wondered if anyone has either of these and if so how secure are they?

Habitrail OVO Transport Unit 

Crittertrail Off to School Bus Hamster Cage Gerbil Mice 

As if I ever find him I will need a new SAFE carrier to put him in when I clean him out or take him to vet etc


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i have the rotastak for rilo and she's never escaped, but imo it's too small for a syrian. I use a guinea pig carry case for Ash, and he's never escaped yet, but my g-pig carry case looks similar to the trixie but was bought from lidl years ago 

sorry that wasn't much help, but tis my input


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Sausage always escapes from his trixie pico carry box!! Its useless, he escaped out of it in my boyfriends car once before 

I use the rotastak bean type plastic tub thing as a carry cage, or, half of my rotastak triangle pod as that also works well  But theres no handle or anything so its probably not the best solution but it works for me and I carried Poppet on a train in the bean thing 

I think I might just be strange though :blush2:


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

I have something like a pico one, also use plastic tanks converted plastic boxes and...'starter cages' 

I find them an ideal size for travelling in.
I really think they should re-market them as 'travel cages'.


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your replys

I might end up getting the Crittertrail off to school bus it's a lot more expensive than the others but maybe because it's more secure

I know if I ever get him back he'll never be going back in the Trixie Pico one!!!!

Funny I said to the horrible woman on the phone this morning that it could have been in the car he escaped and what if he had went under the pedals:nonod: She said nobody else had complained about them as if I was a liar or something


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

what about one of those small plastic fish tank things, will try to find a picture of one on ebay, they are pretty cheap and the lids click on well.


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> what about one of those small plastic fish tank things, will try to find a picture of one on ebay, they are pretty cheap and the lids click on well.


Is that the blue ones you can buy in [email protected]?


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

I just noticed [email protected] sell this new animal carrier. Not too sure if it would be up to much maybe better with the fish one tha clips over


----------



## xshellx (Oct 30, 2009)

I have this big blue carrier from pets at home. I think its great and ruby loves being in it


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Parlourpuss said:


> View attachment 39873
> 
> 
> I just noticed [email protected] sell this new animal carrier. Not too sure if it would be up to much maybe better with the fish one tha clips over


I have one of those, its really tiny though and seems quite flimsy so I don't think it would be that difficult to escape from either


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Cages : *CLEARANCE* CritterTrail Mini Two Hamster, Mouse Travel Cage : www.EquineCanineFeline.com the place to buy all your Pet Products, Horse Products and Pet Supplies online

this is part of Ri's cage, i dont use it as a carry case but it's advertised as such. As i said, it's part of her actual cage and she's never escaped from it  and its cheaper than the bus?


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

dont get the ovo one i had that and its not secure at all it only has one clip at the front to secure it it looks good but not secure enough


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

xshellx said:


> I have this big blue carrier from pets at home. I think its great and ruby loves being in it


Maybe try and have a look at that tomorrow. The design is very much like the Trixie Pico but maybe a lot sturdier and ferplast is a good make


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

Flissy said:


> I have one of those, its really tiny though and seems quite flimsy so I don't think it would be that difficult to escape from either


I won't bother with that one then!!! I think we should all design a safe hamster carrier that they can't escape from:wink:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I bought a rodent carrier from a charity shop the other day, its like a small cat carrier only its made of plastic coated wire, I got it for the rats but the problem is... you put one rat in, you open it up to put the next rat in, first rat escapes, and so on till you give up and throw carrier at a wall and carry the rats on your shoulder :lol:


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

metame said:


> Cages : *CLEARANCE* CritterTrail Mini Two Hamster, Mouse Travel Cage : www.EquineCanineFeline.com the place to buy all your Pet Products, Horse Products and Pet Supplies online
> 
> this is part of Ri's cage, i dont use it as a carry case but it's advertised as such. As i said, it's part of her actual cage and she's never escaped from it  and its cheaper than the bus?


Oh that might be an option anything that won't let him escape again! That's if I can get it back of course:huh::smile5:


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

myzoo said:


> dont get the ovo one i had that and its not secure at all it only has one clip at the front to secure it it looks good but not secure enough


Ok thanks I won't get that one then:wink:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Parlourpuss said:


> Oh that might be an option anything that won't let him escape again! That's if I can get it back of course:huh::smile5:


Still no sign of him?


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I bought a rodent carrier from a charity shop the other day, its like a small cat carrier only its made of plastic coated wire, I got it for the rats but the problem is... you put one rat in, you open it up to put the next rat in, first rat escapes, and so on till you give up and throw carrier at a wall and carry the rats on your shoulder :lol:


OMG that would drive you insane


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Parlourpuss said:


> OMG that would drive you insane


I know I brought it home feeling so proud of myself for finding such a lovely carrier then the rats spent half an hour teaching me not to make assumptions:blush:.


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Still no sign of him?


No I have put a staircase of books and dvd's up to the bucket and sprinkled some sunflower seeds on them to lure him up then I have put a load of Bunny mix hamster mix and thrown some asparagus and blueberries in it as well:wink: But maybe he has filled his little pouches to make do for a few nights as the bowl was full last night at 2am and half empty at 6.30amhmy:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Parlourpuss said:


> No I have put a staircase of books and dvd's up to the bucket and sprinkled some sunflower seeds on them to lure him up then I have put a load of Bunny mix hamster mix and thrown some asparagus and blueberries in it as well:wink: But maybe he has filled his little pouches to make do for a few nights as the bowl was full last night at 2am and half empty at 6.30amhmy:


Does he like banana, its really smelly so that will often get them to come investigating.


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Does he like banana, its really smelly so that will often get them to come investigating.


YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY Guess who I have just been tucking up back in his little bed Yip the bucket trap worked. He is back and drinking like a little fish and doesn't look any worse for wear:wink:

Thanks to everyone for their help and suggestions. I will sleep well tonight knowing he is back safe and sound:smile5:


----------

